# Unknown Dendrobium



## Babybloomer (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi, I need some help identifying this Dendrobium. Bought a flask that was supposed to be Den. glomeratum and this is what it turned out to be. Any suggestions, apart from the fact I've been ripped off. 
Cheers Thanx in advance


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2020)

Send photos to Andy's Orchids.


----------



## Babybloomer (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanx, I have been told it may be Den macrostachyum


----------

